# Anyone have a Grizzly G0757 Vertical/Horizontal Universal Mill?



## cjtoombs (Jul 28, 2014)

I have been looking at this machine and there are some things I like about it, such as the price, the fact that it has vertical and horizontal capability, it has single phase motors so it can work right out of the box, power feed on the x and the fact that it comes with two horizontal arbors, with spacers.  There are a couple of things I don't care much for, such as the R8 taper in the horizontal spindle and the belt changing (although finding something with variable speed in this price range is probably out of the question).  The spindle speeds looks to be in a useful range, although you wouldn’t be able to use 6” cutters on hard steel with that speed, but how often would that happen?  What I was wondering is if there are any members out there who own or are familiar with this machine that could provide comments on their likes, dislikes or any issues they have had with it.  It looks to be a very versatile machine that could provide a lot of capability in one machine, a boon for those of us who have run out of space.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jul 28, 2014)

sounds like the mill that ironman has I think. I remember reading some mods he did to it, such as adding a riser block and DROs.


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 28, 2014)

Buddy of mine at work has one that he uses to support his car/vette hobby. The only complaint I can recall him voicing is that the machine is made for 'short' people, and that he will have to make a riser platform (or some like that) so he doesn't kill his back.

He's 6'3".

Bill


----------



## cjtoombs (Jul 29, 2014)

mattthemuppet said:


> sounds like the mill that ironman has I think. I remember reading some mods he did to it, such as adding a riser block and DROs.




Matt,

I checked out his mill, it is a G0727, a much smaller mill.  Thanks, though.


----------



## Millalot (Sep 19, 2016)

cjtoombs said:


> Matt,
> 
> I checked out his mill, it is a G0727, a much smaller mill.  Thanks, though.





cjtoombs said:


> I have been looking at this machine and there are some things I like about it, such as the price, the fact that it has vertical and horizontal capability, it has single phase motors so it can work right out of the box, power feed on the x and the fact that it comes with two horizontal arbors, with spacers.  There are a couple of things I don't care much for, such as the R8 taper in the horizontal spindle and the belt changing (although finding something with variable speed in this price range is probably out of the question).  The spindle speeds looks to be in a useful range, although you wouldn’t be able to use 6” cutters on hard steel with that speed, but how often would that happen?  What I was wondering is if there are any members out there who own or are familiar with this machine that could provide comments on their likes, dislikes or any issues they have had with it.  It looks to be a very versatile machine that could provide a lot of capability in one machine, a boon for those of us who have run out of space.


----------



## Millalot (Sep 19, 2016)

I have this mill but with 3phase motors and Int30 spindle, this is a more robust than the R8.
Must say it is very versatile and reasonably rigid for a small mill.
I prefer the belt drive to gear drive from a safety point of view and belt change is not to difficult.
One problem with mine was the mounting of the driven pulley it is on a tapered head which came loose on my mill whilst investigating an arbor lock, this was fixed by running 2 sets of grubscrews in the pulley and in the the tapered head.
The arbor lock I made by mounting a disk on top of the driven pulley with 4 holes and a cross bar with a matching hole to drop lock pin in, it works very well so I can crank the er collets down with no trouble.
Considering the number of milling positions you can set up with this mill it is hard to beat for  the price.


----------

